# Zwischentabelle



## PollerJava (18. Dez 2012)

Hi,

hab schon lange nichts mehr mit Datenbanken gemacht und deshalb trau ich mich, eine Basicfrage zu stellen, 
Wenni ch eine 1:n Beziehung zwischen 2 Tabellen abbilden will, brauch ich dann eine Zwischentabelle in Hibernate oder kann ich das direkt abhandeln?
vielen Dank,
lg


----------



## nillehammer (18. Dez 2012)

Aus DB-Sicht brauchst Du *keine* Beziehungstabelle. Hier würde es eher über eine Fremdschlüsselspalte auf der n-Seite gelöst. *Defaultmäßig* bildet Hibernate aber jegliche Art von Beziehung über Beziehungstabellen ab. Deswegen musst Du es dazu bringen, mit einer Fremdschlüsselspalte zu arbeiten. Das Stichwort dazu heißt "JoinColumn" entweder als Annotation oder in hbm.xml.


----------



## PollerJava (18. Dez 2012)

Hi, besten dank!

ich hab jetzt bei einem alten Projekt nachgesehen, da hab ich nur @OneToMany verwendet aber nicht JoinColumn -> sollte also mit @OneToMany auch gehen oder?


----------



## nillehammer (19. Dez 2012)

Ja @JoinColumn, kann man auch auf der @OneToMany-Seite einsetzen. Dann ist diese Seite der sog. Owner der Beziehung. Performancemäßig besser ist es jedoch. Auf der @ManyToOne-Seite aufgehoben. Dann gehört in die @OneToMany-Annotation noch der Parameter "mappedBy". So wäre es am besten.


----------

